# Changing Email Addresses and Need a Permanent Email Address!



## pegs

For the third time in five years, I'm having to change ISPs and once again I have to change my email address. Every time I have to do this it's a nightmare! There are hundreds of sites to notify!

I need a permanent email address so I won't have to go through this again. The only thing I can think to do is get a domain and find a cheap, but reliable host whose only purpose is to let me set up an email address that I can use as my permanent email address. Then all my email can forever be sent to that address, where they can then be forwarded on to whatever my current email address is. 

Then I'll never have to send out a change of email address again. Does this make sense?

If it doesn't make sense, is there a better solution?

If it does make sense:

Who is the best domain host for the job? I obviously don't need lots of web space or gimmicks -- I only need to be able to have my emails automatically forwarded. But forwarded immediately. It can't take hours or days (I'm an eBay seller). So I need a reliable host. But I also don't want to pay for a lot of other stuff I don't need (although some space for hosting my eBay pix might be nice). And should I buy my domain from the same people who host it? Or are domains best bought separately?

I'm a neophyte at this, so any help you guys can give me would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I also want reliability. And it would also help if the host site was user friendly, telling me how to set up my email address, for example.

Thanks!!

Peg


----------



## SafeFromSites

Buying a domain is the route I would take. Most domain registrars now offer email hosting. I have used stargateinc.com before for this option. Not saying they are the best, just that I can verify they are legit.


----------



## SafeFromSites

If you realy want to do your self a favor look into hosted exchange, I have never used any cuz I run my own exchage server for private use, but I have never heard any complaints about using hosted exchange companies. The benefit of this is if you own a PDA / smart phone, it will completely sync everything in outlook to you computer and phone/ PDA /whatever. mail, calendar, task... and they back it up for you.


----------



## pegs

Okay, I know I'm showing my ignorance here, Safe, but what is "hosted exchange"? What does it do, and how will it help my situation? I do have a T-Mobile Sidekick.

Peg


----------



## SafeFromSites

Hosted exchange is where your mailbox resides on a server on the internet, rather than on you computer. Exchage is a server service designed for businesses, that runs on wndows 2003. It allows for people to have a internal mail system. Beyond email it also provieds calendaring, task and note organiztion. If you ever use microsft outlook, not outlook express you will know exactly what I am talking about. Outlook is the client program for exchange, but it can also run standalone. Windows mobile, Palm, and Blackbery can sync with exchage, or hosted exchange. As far as I know sidekicks can not. So for you buying a domain and having them host the email is probably the simplest and best way to go for you. that or get a free mail account like gmail, hotmail, yahoo mail .......


----------

